# Restocking the cheese supply



## crazymoon (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm giving away most of the smoked cheese have on hand .Stocking back up  with a couple horseradish,a few pepper jack and the rest (my favorite)  Monterey Jack. 3-4 hours with the AMNPS and some pecan pellets, thanks for looking ! Have a smoking day !













P1010100.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 21, 2014


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 21, 2014)

A pic of the presents













P1010055.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 21, 2014






Pics of todays finished product













P1010102.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 21, 2014






Into the vacsealer for a nap













P1010103-001.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 21, 2014






2 weeks until  a taste test .


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 21, 2014)

SWEEEEEET.

Have you tried Colby Jack.   I love it smoked.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 21, 2014)

CF, I'm hooked on the Monterey jack right now, I'll have to give it a try .


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## crazymoon (Dec 22, 2014)

Mr T 59874 said:


>


Mr T, I thank you for your excellent tutorial !


----------



## driedstick (Dec 23, 2014)

That looks great,  I also will have to do some restocking soon

DS


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 23, 2014)

CrazyMoon said:


> Mr T, I thank you for your excellent tutorial !


My pleasure, glad it was helpful.

Tom


----------



## theshrimppimp (Dec 27, 2014)

CrazyMoon said:


> A pic of the presents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here! Good Job...... Looks awesome! It's amazing how crazy people go over cheese. Especially if you, "smoked your own"!


----------

